# Problème avec Firmware SMC 1.7 pour MacBook Pro 8,2



## wath68 (17 Février 2013)

Hello.

Le 12 février Apple a mis à disposition une mise-à-jour pour le firmware SMC concernant les MacBook Pro milieu 2010, début 2011.  (http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1633)

Comme d'habitude, ne me méfiant pas, je l'ai faite.

Tout allait bien puis soudain, pendant que je surfais avec Safari, gros problème d'affichage. Tout l'écran s'est décalé, puis après quelques secondes freeze total.
Obligé de forcer l'extinction.

Au redémarrage je remarque de suite un problème d'affichage, l'écran n'est pas gris comme d'habitude mais vire vers le rouge en haut.

Quand la pomme apparaît c'est flagrant; elle est rose et striée horizontalement.
Et quand la pomme disparaît, rien, écran gris.

Si je redémarre avec Alt et choisis un autre disque (Récupération-10.8.2), après la pomme j'ai droit à un magnifique écran bleu strié verticalement en noir, avec en bonus les ventillos qui s'affolent.

Pareil si j'essaie de démarrer sur Mountain Lion placé sur un DD externe.

J'ai tout essayé :
- reset PRAM/NVRAM
- fsck -fy ... Le volume a été modifié, mais quand il me dit que c'est OK rien n'a changé.
- démarrage sans les extensions
- ...

Sur les forums Apple j'ai vu quelques personnes ayant les mêmes soucis, mais apparemment pour l'instant aucune solution.

À tout hasard, y aurait-il un moyen de forcer/réinstaller un firmware ?

Je précise aussi qu'il n'y a pas de Firmware Restore CD disponible pour ce modèle de MBP.

Bref, mise- à-jour à éviter.
Ça m'apprendra à me précipiter comme un con.


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2013)

Bon, suite de mes (mes)aventures.
Après 176327 reboots il a enfin redémarré.
J'ai entendu le "Bong" à chaque redémarrage.

Maintenant, la vérification de disque avec l'Utilitaire me dit qu'il est OK.
Pareil pour la réparation des permissions, rien à signaler.

J'avoue que là je suis quand même assez dégouté.
Un ordi qui coute un bras (plus la gourmette en argent) et qui commence à délirer après même pas deux ans, autant se prendre un PC, au moins on sait à quoi s'attendre de suite.

En attendant le prochain freeze, je vais passer un bon gros coup d'Onyx et vérifier ce que je peux.


----------



## chris2935 (17 Février 2013)

Merci pour l'info, 
j'ai hésité à la faire (MBP early 2011) 406 cycles de batterie.... J'ai bien fait de m'abstenir.
Du coup je ne sais pas si je dois me risquer à l'avenir


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2013)

C'est clair qu'à l'avenir je ne vais plus me jeter sur la première MAJ proposée.
Et c'est pas faute d'avoir lu et relu ce conseil sur ce forum.

Malgré qu'apparemment il y a très peu de personnes touchées, je te déconseillerai cette MAJ, surtout si ton MBP tourne bien.

Un exemple similaire au mien :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/21250258#21250258


----------



## chris2935 (18 Février 2013)

Effectivement, il semble y avoir un risque. Du coup je me pose la question pour la future MAJ 10.8. Si je pourrai la faire n'ayant pas fait la 10.7. J'attendrai d'avoir de bon conseils de macg 
J'espère que tu résoudra ton problème d'ici là.
Bonne soirée


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2013)

Et voilà, il a tenu deux heures, nouveau freeze et impossible de redémarrer.  Je laisse tomber.


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2013)

Bon, bizarrement il a démarré normalement lundi matin et a fonctionné comme un charme toute la journée.  Lundi soir, nouveau crash, et impossible de redémarrer depuis.

Encore une nouvelle discussion sur les forums Apple https://discussions.apple.com/message/21287167#21287167
et ça parle de carte graphique endommagée.  Ce serait quand même un drôle de hasard que la carte lâche pour certains juste après une MAJ.


Je me souviens avoir eu un soucis plus ou moins similaire avec un iMac neuf de 2007. Freezes et crashs à répétition. Beaucoup de personnes pensaient à un problème de carte graphique défectueuse, alors que c'était un firmware bancal. Une MAJ a réglé le problème.


J'espère vraiment que c'est le même cas ici, car hors de question que je mette un centime de plus dans cet ordi.

Entre le prix de la machine, les disques durs externes (Time Machine, clone et autres sauvegardes) je trouve que ça revient vraiment cher pour ce que c'est.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait l'adresse mail du service client (ou autre) d'Apple France sous la main ? Histoire de remonter le problème.


----------



## wath68 (20 Février 2013)

Aujourd'hui, impossible de démarrer.Voilà ce que ça donne en démarrant avec cmd+s
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yndzqlkgyqq5bud/2013-02-20%2016.08.51.jpg


Et là en démarrant avec Alt et en choisissant un autre disque de démarrage  https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmn32t7zdgu9ini/2013-02-20 16.14.08.jpg

Ça pique les yeux tout ça !


----------



## Scalounet (21 Février 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, impossible de démarrer.Voilà ce que ça donne en démarrant avec cmd+s
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yndzqlkgyqq5bud/2013-02-20%2016.08.51.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa tes fonds d'écrans, un lien peut-être ? 





Je rigole, mais bon, ça doit être désagréable, j'espere que tu vas regler ton blem


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2013)

Pour les fonds c'est des créations persos et je ne partage pas.  

Bon, concernant mon soucis, après un redémarrage réussi, j'ai fais une super super mega clean install de ML.
J'ai même fais appel aux deux bonnes femmes de M6 de l'émission de nettoyage.  

Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce soir, jusqu'au nouveau crash.
Ça a planté juste un peu après l'installation de Flash Player.

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais dans le doute j'ai désinstallé Flash.

Maintenant j'attend ...


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour;

j'ai presque le meme problème que toi qui a commencé ce matin, jétais sur photoshop, où il a commencé a bugué tout seul, j'ai tout fait pour savoir l'origine de ce bug mais en vain, j'ai dû léteindre (maintenez le bouton dalimentation enfoncé), après j'ai essayé de le rallumer et là... ça a pris une éternité
je l'ai re-etteint encore une fois, en espérant que je pourrai le redémarrer en mode sans échec, j'ai maintenu la touche MAJ enfoncée, "je vais vous décrire ce qui m'a arrivé" un écran blanc ac l'icone d'apple puis une petite barre au dessous au milieu commence à se télécharger mais elle n'arrive pas à la fin, juste un petit un peu, puis elle disparaît, et l'ordinateur met encore 30 sec et s'eteint, j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprise mais j'ai pas arrivé à le rallumer
PS: je ne peux pas le formater car j'ai tout mes données, même pas une autre copie 

svp aidez moi


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2013)

Désolé pour toi mais moi je ne peux pas t'aider, vu que je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème.

Comme je l'ai dis, hier j'ai viré Flash Player et pour l'instant ça marche.
À savoir si c'est lié, là c'est une autre question.

Tu peux essayer la commande fsck -fy
voir ici : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html

As-tu fais tous les resets possibles ?
Moi j'ai fais le reset SMC : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133857/quand-faut-il-reinitialiser-le-smc-d-un-mac
et le reset pram : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133871/quand-faut-il-reinitialiser-la-pram-d-un-mac


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour wath68,

J'ai moi aussi un MB Pro 8.2 Late 2011 qui n'aurait pas dû se voir proposer la mise à jour 1.7 du SMC : selon la version répertoriée par Apple, la 1.7 n'est pas pour nous.

Je me suis fait avoir aussi = j'ai fait confiance au MAS et j'ai lancé la mise à jour. 
Mais j'ai eu plus de chance que toi : mon Mac continue à tourner comme avant, alors que la mise à jour 1.7 s'est bien inscrite dans les installations logicielles répertoriées par Informations Système.

Mais je n'ai pas de trace de la mise à jour 1.5 de Novembre 2011 : je n'en retrouve que pour la 1.2, même si je suis bien en 1.69f3
= y aurait-il un défaut d'immatriculation du SMC de nos MBP ??
Chose d'autant plus envisageable que le MAS continue à me proposer cette satanée 1.7&#8230; 


PS : as-tu fait un Apple Hardware Test ?


----------



## salimb83 (22 Février 2013)

j'ai essayé avec la commande *fsck -fy* mais la dernière ligne affiche chaque fois : *The volume mac os mountain lion could not be verified completely*
je l'ai refait 06 fois, mais ça n'a pas marché


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2013)

Moi j'ai le 8.2 début 2011 donc c'est normal qu'il me l'a proposé la 1.7.

Par contre, toi effectivement il n'aurait pas du te la proposer.
Normalement, d'après le tableau, tu devrais être en 1.69f3 (SMC 1.5).

Pour le hardware test, non je ne l'ai pas encore fais.
Pour l'instant il tourne bien et j'ai un peu peur de redémarrer  

Sinon, sur un MBP livré avec ML, le hardware test se fait toujours pareil ?
Touche D au démarrage ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Février 2013)

Tu me fais remarquer que le 8.2 correspond à toute l'année 2011 : je comprends mieux la confusion du MAS.


Pour un Mac livré en 10.8, c'est bien la touche D qui lance l'AHT ; la solution de rattrapage internet est alors Alt+D.


----------



## chris2935 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
j'ai fait des MAJ en décochant celle du SMC, mais je pense qu'un jour je cliquerai trop vite sans réfléchir... As-tu réglé le problème ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

Jusqu'à hier matin, le 05 mars, il déconnait toujours.
Freezes sans raisons particulières, avec impossibilité de reprendre la main après démarrage (cf. 1er post).

J'ai parcouru les forums Apple en long, en large et en travers et beaucoup de posts concernent des blocages et autres problèmes graphiques, mais par pour un modèle de MBP précis.
Ça parle de carte graphique HS, de carte mère morte, de Logic Board à changer (je ne sais même pas ce que c'est) ou des RAM défaillantes.
Bref, un peu de tout quoi.

L'autre jour je suis tombé sur un post qui mentionnait un soucis de freeze avec Flash Player, et un autre avec Google Chrome, qui contient Flash Player nativement.

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien : j'ai donc supprimé les deux, et depuis hier matin aucun problème.

À savoir si c'est vraiment lié, ou si c'est juste un hasard, le temps nous le dira.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------

20 minutes après mon message, j'ouvre Time Machine et PAF, écran noir.
Donc Flash Player et Chrome ne sont pas les fautifs.


Fais iech !!!


----------



## smickers (6 Mars 2013)

Salut, on fait comment pour voir si cette mise à jours à été installée ? Car j'ai un mbp 8,2 de février 2011 et j'aimerai savoir. Apparemment j'ai aucune mise à jour de disponible donc elle aurait été faite mais à voir si déjà elle m'a été proposé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> de carte mère morte, de Logic Board à changer (je ne sais même pas ce que c'est)


La carte-mère.

Tu as tenté un AHT ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------




smickers a dit:


> Salut, on fait comment pour voir si cette mise à jours à été installée ? Car j'ai un mbp 8,2 de février 2011 et j'aimerai savoir. Apparemment j'ai aucune mise à jour de disponible donc elle aurait été faite mais à voir si déjà elle m'a été proposé.


Dans Informations Système, tu regardes la version du SMC (_Matériel_) en activité
ou les mises à jour effectuées (_Logiciel > Installations > MàJ du programme interne du SMC_).


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

Non, je n'ai pas fais d'AHT car ça ne marche pas.  J'ai beau presser sur D au démarrage (avec ou sans Alt), je n'arrive pas sur l'AHT.  Quand je démarre avec Alt+D j'arrive sur Internet Recovery, mais il ne reconnaît pas mon réseau WiFi.  Et hier quand il démarrait normalement, pareil, impossible d'avoir accès à l'AHT.  Je crois qu'il est vraiment H.S.  :-(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

Désolé pour la mise en page, appartement l'application MacGe ne prend pas en compte la touche "entrée"


----------



## chris2935 (6 Mars 2013)

Quelle m**** ce truc.... Tu compte faire un diagnostic dans un apple store ?


----------



## smickers (6 Mars 2013)

Donc j'ai regardé pour mon mbp 8.2 de février 2011, la version SMC (système) et la 1.69f4


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas fais d'AHT car ça ne marche pas.  J'ai beau presser sur D au démarrage (avec ou sans Alt), je n'arrive pas sur l'AHT.


Ton MBP a été livré en 10.6, avec deux DVD : tu as inséré le second avant de presser la touche D ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




smickers a dit:


> Donc j'ai regardé pour mon mbp 8.2 de février 2011, la version SMC (système) et la 1.69f4


La mise à jour 1.7 semble s'être faite : 
MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2011) - MacBookPro8,2 - MBP81.0047.B27 (EFI 2.7) -1.69f4 (SMC 1.7)

= vérifie dans les Installations logicielles des Informations Système.


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

Non, mon MBP était livré avec Mountain Lion, pas de DVD.Les seuls DVDs gris que j'ai, sont ceux de mon ancien iMac, sous Tiger.


Et non je ne compte pas faire de diagnostic dans un Apple Store.
D'une, parce qu'il n'y en a pas dans les environs, et de deux parce que je ne veux plus mettre un centime dans cette machine.


Le prix de l'ordi + un DD externe pour Time Machine + un DD externe pour un clone + une Magic Mouse + autres bricoles, c'est bon, j'ai assez donné.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, mon MBP était livré avec Mountain Lion, pas de DVD.


Mon Late 2011 m'a été livré sous Lion,
Mountain est sorti en Juillet 2012,
et ton Early 2011 t'a été livré en 10.8 ???


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

ML est sortir en 2012 ???

Ha zut alors. J'étais persuadé d'avoir Mountain Lion à l'achat.
Quel boulet je suis.


Quoiqu'il en soit, même avec Lion il n'y avait déjà plus de DVD avec, non ?
Si j'arrive à reprendre la main, je tente une clean instal de Lion.


Un post que je viens juste de voir : https://discussions.apple.com/message/21436745#21436745
Le même problème que moi, et apparemment il lui ont changé la carte mère mais le problème est revenu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2013)

Et Lion est sorti en Juillet 2011, après ton early 2011 !!


Si tu reprends la main, tu peux essayer de changer la permutation automatique de carte graphique dans Préférences Système > Économies d'énergie.


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

Mouais bon, je confirme que je suis un gros boulet.

Date d'achat : septembre 2011.
Donc apparemment, la mise à jour du firmware ne me concernait pas, et pourtant elle m'a été proposée.


Pour la désactivation de la permutation graphique, je l'avais fais mais ça n'a rien changé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Mouais bon, je confirme que je suis un gros boulet.
> 
> Date d'achat : septembre 2011.
> Donc apparemment, la mise à jour du firmware ne me concernait pas, et pourtant elle m'a été proposée.


Mé non : les Late 2011 ont été vendus à partir du 24/10/2011,
et les early 2011 ont été fournis en 10.6.6 et 10.6.7, mais aussi en 10.7 et 10.7.2 . 

Ce n'est qu'à moi que la MàJ n'aurait pas dû être proposée (et le MAS continue toujours à me la proposer, après que je l'aie appliquée  ), 
ce qui n'est qu'un détail face à tes ennuis.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Bon ben je crois bien qu'il est mort là.

Impossible d'aller plus loin que l'écran gris après la pomme.


----------



## smickers (8 Mars 2013)

Désolé si ça à déjà été fait ou demandé, mais tu as essayé de booter sur une clef usb ou un hdd externe avec Mac os SL, Lion ou ML dessus ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Oui, déjà tenté.  Clef USB, clone, ...   Je penche de plus en plus pour un problème de carte graphique.  Quand je démarre avec cmd+s, au lieu d'avoir le fond noir avec les indications en blanc, j'ai un fond rouge vif avec inscriptions blanches.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Dès le bong à l'allumage je peux voir si il va démarrer normalement ou pas.  Après le bong, l'écran est légèrement rosé, la pomme est rouge striée et après ça blocage sur l'écran gris.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------

Si je choisis un autre disque de démarrage, après la pomme rosée il se bloque sur un fond bleu strié verticalement par des lignes noires.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------

Fond gris ou fond bleu, le choix est limité en wallpapers


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Fond gris ou fond bleu, le choix est limité en wallpapers


Et les couleurs ne sont pas folichonnes

Avant de renoncer complètement, tu peux encore essayer de débrancher tous les périphériques et câbles avant le prochain démarrage, et de faire un ultime reset de PRAM.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Je vais remettre les barrettes d'origine et voir ce que ça donne.  J'ai déjà testé 36000 fois mais bon, qui ne tente rien...  

Question: suis-je obligé de remettre les deux barrettes, ou bien je peux tester une par une ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2013)

Je ne pensais pas aux barrettes (mais à Cmd+Alt+P+R pour deux ou trois booing), 

mais, bon, si elles ne sont pas d'origine, tu peux tester un échange, que je ferais plutôt par deux pour commencer.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Désolé, mon précédent message était incomplet (appli MacGe pas tip-top)

J'avais déjà tenté des resets PRAM, plusieurs fois.


Là j'ai testé avec les anciennes barrettes à nouveau, et rien de neuf à l'horizon.
Ce que je trouve louche c'est au démarrage cet écran légèrement rosé au lieu d'un gris


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2013)

Oui, et la carte graphique est sous la férule de la carte-mère. 
Alors, ça me semble bien difficile de deviner où se situe le problème. 
Puisqu'il s'agit de deviner : rien ne nous permet d'explorer, à nous les simples utilisateurs privés de l'AHT (AHT situé dans la carte-mère)

= on se mord la queue (entre autres).


----------



## smickers (8 Mars 2013)

Y a pas un moyen de sélectionner l'une ou l'autre des cartes graphique dans le mode verbose (enfin un truc comme ça) ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Voilà mon fameux écran rosé https://www.dropbox.com/s/2hnr9flzc7x6w4l/2013-03-08%2015.31.37.jpg

Encore plus flagrant quand on ne regarde pas en face
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnzwd7jerpllj2g/2013-03-08 15.30.59.jpg


Et après ça, l'écran devient gris, mais le gris normal qu'il devrait y avoir au démarrage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

En mode cmd+s si je fais un fsck -fy il me dit que blabla ça a été modifié.
Donc je refais fsck -fy et là il me dit que c'est ok mais rien à faire, après le reboot ça recommence.
Bref c'est mort je crois.
R.I.P le joujou.


----------



## smickers (8 Mars 2013)

Il n'y a pas un vendeur agréer apple vers chez toi ? Car la ça semble quand même clair que c'est la carte graphique. Tu es encore sous garanti ? J'imagine que non sinon tu aurai déjà appelé apple...

tu as essayé F2 au démarrage pour l'AHT ? J'ai trouvé un article qui en parle.

Pour se servir de l'AHT sur les macbook pro début 2011 comme le miens, il faut mettre le dvd Applications Install DVD dans le lecteur et appuyer sur la touche D pour lancer l'AHT. Chez moi ça ne marche pas sans doute parce que j'ai viré mon lecteur et que je l'ai mis dans un boitier usb.
Mais si tu as les dvd essaye !


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Mon MBP de 2011 n'avait pas de DVD livré avec.

J'avais Lion (merci FrançoisMacG) d'installé dessus.


----------



## smickers (8 Mars 2013)

Ouais bah ça sent le sapin :/ C'est con car moi j'ai les dvd mais à mon avis tu habite à perpette ^^. Encore que de toute façon ça n'aurait pas réglé ton problème vu que ce n'est qu'un diagnostic.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

Si j'arrive à reprendre la main un jour, je vais faire une clean install de Lion.    Mais bon, ça m'étonnerait que le problème vienne de là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

En attendant, merci à vous.   P.S: l'application MacGe pour iPhone me saoule encore plus que mon MBP flingué lol


----------



## smickers (8 Mars 2013)

Tiens, je en sais pas si tu avais lu ça (le petit 2 surtout et en bas de la page) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Si j'arrive à reprendre la main un jour, je vais faire une clean install de Lion.    Mais bon, ça m'étonnerait que le problème vienne de là.


Moi aussi : ça foire en mode Alt, ça foire en mode D, ça foire en mode sans échec (et ça foirera probablement aussi en mode T) = ça tourne plutôt autour de la carte-mère. 

Tu vas sûrement envisager de prendre une extension de garantie à 3 ans pour ton prochain Mac&#8230; :sick:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




smickers a dit:


> Tiens, je en sais pas si tu avais lu ça (le petit 2 surtout et en bas de la page) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


Et toi, tu n'as pas bien lu les deux premières pages du sujet 

= ton Mac (very early 2011) t'a été vendu en 10.6 avec des DVD, 
tandis que celui de wath68 (early mid 2011) lui a été fourni en 10.7 sans DVD (mais avec l'AHT via internet : Cmd+D pour les Mac vendus en 10.7, Alt+D en 10.8).


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2013)

@ smickers : j'arrive à avoir l'Internet Recovery, avec Alt+d, mais d'une il ne détecte pas mon réseau wifi, et de deux, si je le rentre manuellement il ne se connecte pas.

Moi c'est l'écran rosé au démarrage qui m'inquiète le plus.


@ FrançoisMacG : je pense plutôt que c'est mon dernier Mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> j'arrive à avoir l'Internet Recovery, avec Alt+d, mais d'une il ne détecte pas mon réseau wifi, et de deux, si je le rentre manuellement il ne se connecte pas.


Si le cur t'en dit encore, tu peux essayer sur un hot-spot ou chez un copain, 
ou encore, en Éthernet

= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien. Je vais essayer cet après-midi en ethernet.    C'est quand même bizarre qu'il détecte tout les réseaux wifi aux alentours, sauf le mien.  Si je me connecte à un FreeWifi il démarre la récupération mais s'arrête au bout de quelques secondes avec une erreur -1007d.   En même temps le signal est très faible, voire inexistant, donc normal que ça coupe.    Je croise mes doigts pour l'ethernet, the last chance.   Et si ça re-fonctionne, la première chose que je ferai c'est de virer cette appli MacG de mon phone )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

Désolé pour le pavé précédent, mais j'ai beau appuyer sur "retour" pour rajouter des sauts de ligne mais apparemment ça ne les prend pas en compte.


----------



## smickers (9 Mars 2013)

Tiens nous au jus .


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Bon, un peu d'espoir. Connecté en ethernet j'arrive à faire un AHT avec Alt+d, et aucun problème détecté.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

Par contre, impossible de trouver la commande pour une récupération

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

Apparemment il me manque la mise à jour logicielle qui permet de récupérer une version d'OS X, si je comprends bien le dernier lien que tu as donné François.  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4904?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mars 2013)

La MÀJ du programme interne de lEFI du MacBook Pro 2.3 pour ton MBP 15" Early 2011 date d'Octobre 2011 : tu ne fais pas systématiquement toutes les mises à jour du menu &#63743; ?

Cmd+Alt+R lance Internet Recovery qui teste disque interne et RAM avant de laisser accéder à Recovery, quand l'EFI est à jour et valide.


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Ben si, je fais systématiquement toutes les MAJ.   Bon, y'a du neuf, j'ai réussi à accéder à la partition Recovery, j'ai vérifié le disque et tout est ok.   Là je charge Mountain Lion, on verra bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Il est beau mon écran, non ?   https://www.dropbox.com/s/wpraniaxzol0q1r/2013-03-09 20.11.33.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Si ça foire j'essaye le cmd+Alt+R


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2013)

J'ai mis un moment avant de comprendre. C'est un 15" ton MBP ? Si oui, vas voir ici et réjouis-toi


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Bon, une presque-bonne nouvelle, j'écris ce message depuis l'ordi :rateau:

Après l'installation de ML j'ai réussi à démarrer à peu près normalement, à part mon écran qui ressemble à la capture que j'ai posté plus haut (https://www.dropbox.com/s/wpraniaxzol0q1r/2013-03-09 20.11.33.jpg)

Là je suis en train de charger Lion et je vais voir ce que ça donne.

J'ai réussi à voir aussi la fenêtre "A propos de ce Mac", pour être certain des infos que j'ai donné plus tôt.

Macbook Pro 8.2
15 pouces début 2011
Processeur : 2 GHz Intel Core i7
Graphisme : AMD Radeon HD 6490M 256 Mo
SMC : 1.69f4

J'ai effectué une vérification du disque et des permissions, tout est ok.
Pas de mise-à-jour proposée.

@ Tox : merci, mais apparemment cela ne concerne que les mid 2010, et je n'avais aucun soucis avant la mise à jour du firmware SMC.


----------



## smickers (9 Mars 2013)

Oui enfin si le problème vient de la mise à jour, ça devient leur problème pour la prise en charge même si tu n'es plus sous garantie.


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Y'a moyen de forcer l'installation d'une mise-à-jour déjà effectuée ?

Je pense que celle-ci a foiré chez moi
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1499?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## smickers (9 Mars 2013)

Je serai toi je la ferai, après je ne sais pas si c'est possible.


----------



## wath68 (9 Mars 2013)

Je n'arrive pas à la forcer, il n'en veut pas 
Pour l'instant je vais faire une clean install de Lion, on verra bien ce que ça donne.

C'est marrant, là les ventilos sont au taquet et pourtant le MBP est froid comme si il était éteint.

:bebe: c'est à devenir dingue c't'histoire


----------



## smickers (9 Mars 2013)

Donc tu as continuellement des bandes sur l'écran ? En quoi mettre lion changera quoi que ce soit ?

Je serai toi j'appellerai Apple pour expliquer ton problème et voir ce qu'ils en disent. Comme je l'ai dis plus haut si c'est une mise à jour qui a ratée, je pense qu'il y aura une prise en charge.

Enfin je n'y connais pas grand chose la dedans...


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2013)

Ça ressemble pourtant vraiment à un problème de carte graphique (affichage + ventilateurs).


----------



## wath68 (10 Mars 2013)

Ouais, j'avais ces grandes bandes verticales. En fait j'aurais aimé remettre Lion, comme à l'achat, histoire de voir si ça change quelque chose. 
Maintenant je me retrouve avec une clef USB pour Lion, mais je ne peux rien faire avec lolll

Je pense que tu as raison. À part leur téléphoner ou leur écrire il n'y a plus grand chose à faire.


----------



## wath68 (10 Mars 2013)

J'ai oublié de préciser que je n'arrive à prendre la main QUE en démarrant avec ctrl+maj appuyés et en tentant plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que les ventilos se mettent à tourner de suite,
et ensuite resté appuyé sur maj pour démarrer en mode sans échec.

Mais j'ai toujours ce problème de bandes verticales.

Et j'ai remarqué aussi que mon choix n'est plus mémorisé concernant la permutation graphique après un redémarrage.

Donc là j'ai des bandes verticales du plus bel effet et des ventilos qui tournent alors que le MBP n'a jamais été aussi froid

Ha, je n'ai plus de batterie aussi apparemment


----------



## smickers (10 Mars 2013)

Mdr je ne comprend plus rien a ton Mac a force....


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2013)

Nouveau truc rigolo : quand je fais une capture d'écran par cmd+4+espace, les bandes verticales n'apparaissent pas sur la capture.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6mwh54r4fa1cfbx/2013-03-12 14.05.00.png

Je vais appeler Apple surement cet après-midi.


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2013)

C'est normal, puisque le problème est hardware et non software.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2013)

On raconte autre chose ailleurs = http://forums.macg.co//mac-os-x/lignes-verticales-1047082.html


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2013)

On peut lire tellement de choses, c'est à en perdre son latin.

Un post avec exactement le même problème que moi :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4611636?start=0&tstart=0

Bon, j'ai appelé Apple et demain j'emmène la machine dans un centre agréé pour un diagnostic.
On verra bien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai appelé Apple et demain j'emmène la machine dans un centre agréé pour un diagnostic.
> On verra bien.


On croise les doigts, alors.


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup.

Je vais surement être privé de machine quelques jours mais ce n'est pas ce qui m'embête le plus, loin de là.
J'ai bien précisé au gars au téléphone qu'il était hors de question que je rajoute un centime pour cet ordi.
Il m'a parlé de l'extension de garantie que j'aurais du prendre blablabla ...
Oui bien sur, j'aurais pu le mettre dans un coffre-fort aussi tant qu'on y est.

Hallucinant quand même; tu te ruines pour acheter une machine qui claque au bout d'un an et on te dit que tu aurais du y penser à l'achat.

Donc c'est simple, soit ils se débrouillent pour me réparer cette machine, soit Apple c'est fini pour moi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Hallucinant quand même; tu te ruines pour acheter une machine qui claque au bout d'un an et on te dit que tu aurais du y penser à l'achat.


C'est un peu comme l'amour : garanti un an, maximum trois 

je sors


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2013)

À qui l'dis-tu 

En passant, ma méthode (tordue) pour reprendre plus ou moins la main.

- éteindre l'ordi
- restez appuyé simultanément sur ALT + CTRL +MAJ + POWER (comme pour un reset SMC)
- relachez ALT et restez appuyé sur CTRL + MAJ + POWER quelques secondes
- relachez POWER en gardant CTRL + MAJ appuyés et ré-appuyez sur POWER
- Les ventilos doivent se mettre en route
- Relachez CTRL et gardez MAJ appuyé pour démarrer en mode sans extension.

Ça peut servir pour récupérer des fichiers ou autres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Une question à ceux qui ont déjà emmené leur machine en réparation :
faut-il virer tout les trucs personnels, genre identifiant Apple, trousseau avec mot de passe, fichiers persos, etc


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Une question à ceux qui ont déjà emmené leur machine en réparation :
> faut-il virer tout les trucs personnels, genre identifiant Apple, trousseau avec mot de passe, fichiers persos, etc


Si tu fais confiance au centre agréé où tu vas, et comme tu as des sauvegardes, tu peux te contenter de désautoriser iTunes pour ton ordi malade.


----------



## wath68 (13 Mars 2013)

Merci, je vais faire ça.
Déconnecter les comptes Apple Store et iTunes Store et vider la bibliothèque iTunes.

Sur ce coup là je suis bien content d'avoir ma bibliothèque dans le nuage.

Alea Jacta Est ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suis devenu parano maintenant, mais depuis mon petit soucis je consulte régulièrement les forums Apple Macbook Pro et je ne vois que des messages Crash, Freeze, Logic Board damaged, Fan problems, ...
Apparemment la dernière génération de MBP rétina a des problèmes aussi.

Faut acheter quoi alors ????


----------



## smickers (13 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suis devenu parano maintenant, mais depuis mon petit soucis je consulte régulièrement les forums Apple Macbook Pro et je ne vois que des messages Crash, Freeze, Logic Board damaged, Fan problems, ...
> Apparemment la dernière génération de MBP rétina a des problèmes aussi.
> 
> Faut acheter quoi alors ????



Une gameboy :bebe:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> depuis mon petit soucis je consulte régulièrement les forums Apple Macbook Pro et je ne vois que des messages Crash, Freeze, Logic Board damaged, Fan problems, ...


Bah, sur les forums, il n'y a que les ennuis



wath68 a dit:


> Apparemment la dernière génération de MBP rétina a des problèmes aussi.


Et l'avant-dernière Retina, aussi : ventilateurs qui s'affolent, rémanence sur l'écran, surtout.



wath68 a dit:


> Faut acheter quoi alors ????


Un Mid 2012 sur le Refurb ??


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2013)

C'est mon choix


----------



## wath68 (14 Mars 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bah, sur les forums, il n'y a que les ennuis&#8230;


C'est pas faux. 

Bon voilà, la machine est au centre, verdict dans +/- une semaine.

Le gars m'a dit que ça l'étonnerait que le problème vienne du firmware, il aurait vu débarquer une ribambelle de machines si c'était le cas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Le gars m'a dit que ça l'étonnerait que le problème vienne du firmware, il aurait vu débarquer une ribambelle de machines si c'était le cas.


C'est pas faux non plus : tu ne serais pas si seul sur notre forum


----------



## wath68 (14 Mars 2013)

On est deux à se retrouver seul avec nos problèmes de firmware.   Tu as trouvé d'où vient ton soucis ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2013)

J'ai trouvé un cas semblable au mien avec Google, pas plus. Et sans solution ni explication.

Alors, j'ai ouvert un sujet dans le forum MacGé consacré à l'App Store (où je n'ai aucune réponse à ce jour  ),
et j'ai fini par trouver comment masquer cette foutue màj dans mon MAS (merci à Renaud31). :love:

La seule chose que j'ai trouvée en échangeant avec toi est que mon MBP est né quelques jours après la disparition des Early 2011 : il a pu être confondu avec eux de ce fait.


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2013)

2ème jour de détention de mon MBP.

I miss you, buddy 


P.S : je suis sur un PC là, avec W8, ... et j'ai juste envie de pleurer tellement c'est nul.


----------



## smickers (17 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> 2ème jour de détention de mon MBP.
> 
> I miss you, buddy
> 
> ...



Je compatis...tu veux une photo de mon mac pour te remonter le moral ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> je suis sur un PC là, avec W8, ... et j'ai juste envie de pleurer tellement c'est nul.


Ah, quand même !


----------



## wath68 (17 Mars 2013)

Avec un écran tactile ça peut être pas mal, mais avec une souris c'est tout sauf pratique et intuitif.


----------



## wath68 (19 Mars 2013)

Petite news: sur le site de suivi SAV du centre agrée où j'ai emmené mon MBP le statut a changé hier en "attente de pièce".

Vu que je n'ai demandé qu'un diagnostic, je pense (enfin j'espère) qu'Apple a autorisé la réparation à leur charge.   Dans ce cas, je dis chapeau la pomme.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mars 2013)

On continue à croiser les doigts


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2013)

Tu peux décroiser les doigts, la sentence est tombée.   Logic board à changer : 409,60  + main d'uvre : 130,44  + TVA : 105,85    Total : 645,89  .... Plus d'un tiers du prix de la machine, génial.


----------



## NeuroneOne (21 Mars 2013)

Pris en charge par Apple?


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2013)

Pour une machine de moins de 18 mois, tu n'arrives pas obtenir un geste de la part d'Apple ? Logic Board, cela signifie certainement que la carte graphique est sur le banc des accusés.

Et quand on sait que la révision précédente est en phase de rappel pour le même genre de soucis, il serait judicieux qu'Apple réagisse avec compréhension... Car d'ici à ce que la Pomme rappelle la génération "Early 2011", il n'y a qu'un pas qui pourrait être franchi prochainement.


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2013)

Non pris en charge par Apple, tout pour ma pomme.J'ai rappelé le support Apple, en insistant bien, mais elle ne voulait rien savoir.
"Votre ordinateur n'est pas concerné par le problème des MBP mid 2010 blablabla..." 


Elle m'a filé l'adresse pour les feedbacks et je me suis bien lâché, même si je sais maintenant que ça ne sert à rien.


Je préfère mettre ces 645&#8364; dans un PC neuf. 
Ça me fera moins mal au cul si il me lâche après un an et demi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux décroiser les doigts, la sentence est tombée.   Logic board à changer : 409,60  + main d'uvre : 130,44  + TVA : 105,85    Total : 645,89  .... Plus d'un tiers du prix de la machine, génial.


Génial :hein:


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2013)

Et moi qui comptais changer mon iPhone 4 un peu vieillissant pour un 5 ...

En tout les cas, merci beaucoup à tout ceux qui ont essayé de me filer un coup de main.  Respect.


Je crois que là c'est bon, on peut laisser ce post se noyer dans les tréfonds du forum.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2013)

À moins que  Pour le 5S ? 

je sors  des tréfonds


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Et moi qui comptais changer mon iPhone 4 un peu vieillissant pour un 5 ...
> 
> En tout les cas, merci beaucoup à tout ceux qui ont essayé de me filer un coup de main.  Respect.
> 
> ...



Encore que je garderais quelques temps un oeil sur le nombre de cartes-mères ayant des soucis d'affichage sur ta génération de MBP. On ne sait jamais...


----------



## smickers (21 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Non pris en charge par Apple, tout pour ma pomme.J'ai rappelé le support Apple, en insistant bien, mais elle ne voulait rien savoir.
> "Votre ordinateur n'est pas concerné par le problème des MBP mid 2010 blablabla..."



En même temps vue que l'on à jamais le même son de cloche avec ce genre de hotline, tu pourrai presque retenter d'appeler apple...


----------



## wath68 (25 Mars 2013)

Je les ai appelé plusieurs fois, et toujours la même rengaine: la faute à pas d'bol, fallait prendre l'Apple Care, ...

Bref.


----------



## Dexterthebestt (27 Mars 2014)

J'ai exactement le même souci...et j'ai acheté le mac en septembre 2011 aussi...
Lourd achat pour moi, et outil de travail...
Je suis dans l'embarras !
Est-ce que tu peux me dire ce que tu as fait finalement ?
Est ce que quelqu'un sait si ce problème s'est "généralisé" ?
Il-y-à-t-il un moyen de se plaindre autre qu'auprès de la hotline ?
Merci de votre compréhension !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2014)

Détaille ton souci pour nous éviter de reprendre tout le fil, stp


----------



## Dexterthebestt (27 Mars 2014)

Mon mac crashait à répétition, avec d'abord des couleurs bizarres, plus une sorte de division de l'écran, ensuite obligé de le forcer à s'éteindre avec le bouton principal.
Au redémarrage, l'écran avec la pomme est légèrement strié avec des petites lignes rouges.
Impossibilité d'aller plus loin, il se bloque à l'écran gris.
Si je passe en mode recovery j'ai un écran bleue strié !
Gloups !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2014)

Ca fait penser à un pb de carte graphique mal en point.
Tu peux essayer un démarrage en mode sans échec.


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2014)

Dexterthebestt a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux me dire ce que tu as fait finalement ?
> Est ce que quelqu'un sait si ce problème s'est "généralisé" ?


Bah, pour l'instant il est posé et de temps en temps je l'allume en croisant les doigts.

Et oui, le problème est généralisé.
Il existe un fil de plus de 200 pages sur les forums d'Apple : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4766577?start=3930&tstart=0

Et si tu es bricoleur ... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/reparation-reussie-gpu-macbook-pro-15-2011-a-1237612.html

Je pense que je vais aussi tenter cette manipulation dans quelques jours.


----------



## Dexterthebestt (27 Mars 2014)

Merci Wath68 !


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2014)

mbp2011: Take Action! 2011 MacBook Pro, GPU Failure, Image Distortion

Des MacBook Pro 2011 touchés par un vilain problème de GPU


----------



## kaos (2 Avril 2014)

Quelle histoire


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2014)

Ouais, à qui le dis-tu.
Et dire qu'au début je pensais à une mise à jour de firmware que j'aurais foiré.

Et Apple qui ne fait rien


----------

